
‘World’s Most Secure’ Email Service Is Easily Hackable - doener
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/worlds-most-secure-email-service-is-easily-hackable
======
ColinWright
An extensive discussion of the details is here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14209874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14209874)
(scotthelme.co.uk, 69 comments)

And here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14232872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14232872)
(vice.com, 10 comments)

NOMX responded, and the discussion about that is here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14220171](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14220171)
(nomx.com, 26 comments)

Also submitted here, although with no discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14218905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14218905)
(bbc.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14214549](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14214549)
(nomx.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14214276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14214276)
(arstechnica.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14205379](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14205379)
(scotthelme.co.uk)

